# GLSS TJEt Race Boomer Raceway Friday February 26, 2016



## LBoomr (Dec 11, 2012)

Doors open at 5:45pm race at 7:15pm skinny tire, fat tire and hot rods. Refreshments and snacks will be provided $4.00


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kool!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ll be there


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

X2 we will be there..woot woot


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

count me in too!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the Friday night races reminds me of Park Lane.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> I like the Friday night races reminds me of Park Lane.


Me Too!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Bumping up F-Cheating Larry "Boom Boom" Boomsma race. Let's get ready to rumble boys


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump:freak:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Michelle and I won't make it tomorrow. .I'm heading into day 4 of this crud and I hate to pass it on to anyone. Have fun guy and Larry I'll make it over soon


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

i'll be there


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Larry ! I will be there !


----------

